# Why do most go with an RB30 over an RB32?



## Mr.Carnage (Jun 16, 2015)

Yes I've tried searching and all that came back were build threads. 

For the guys that are running a 3.0, what turbo setup and power are you currently making?

For the guys running a 3.2 what turbo setup and power are you making?

I'm looking to make a minimum of 1000hp. 

My old setup made 840hp on e85 on a 2.6 using a 6766 turbo. 

If you bought a 3.0 do you regret not buying a 3.2?

I'm currently debating if I should go 3.0 or 3.2. I have a turbo kit RIPS built me and I will be using my 4202 turbo. 

Thanks. 

If I miss the thread via searching can someone post the link.


----------



## Dan Parker (May 17, 2012)

I would have thought cost and also unless you have a turbo capable of over 800hp it would probably run out of pff at a low rpm.


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

RB30's way more accessible than 32. You can go (in some countries) and get an RB30 out of a car in the scrap yard....

An RB32 has to be built from parts as it wasn't a motor that was found in any car...


TT


----------



## Theskycankill (Apr 27, 2015)

Cost..plus the 3.2 stroker kit developed by NITTO has only been about a couple of years but the results have been amazing 1700 hp reliable, world records etc etc

Only downside is what gearbox you gonna use,would have to be Albins,Holinger or turbo 400 auto if you are into drag racing.


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

Theskycankill said:


> Cost..plus the 3.2 stroker kit developed by NITTO has only been about a couple of years but the results have been amazing 1700 hp reliable, world records etc etc
> 
> Only downside is what gearbox you gonna use,would have to be Albins,Holinger or turbo 400 auto if you are into drag racing.


Or there is the OSRB315


----------



## Theskycankill (Apr 27, 2015)

GTRNICK said:


> Or there is the OSRB315


True,but not in same league,never produced any meaningful results, a bodge of an engine :chuckle:


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

Theskycankill said:


> True,but not in same league,never produced any meaningful results, a bodge of an engine :chuckle:


Why do say it's a bodge?

Some would say that these tractor engines are a bodge and not true RB's although I have nothing against them myself.


----------



## Theskycankill (Apr 27, 2015)

The spacer plate causes all sorts of heat issues,a true RB30 block is way better and proven just look at the results...


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

Theskycankill said:


> The spacer plate causes all sorts of heat issues,a true RB30 block is way better and proven just look at the results...


I'm not dismissing or saying the Holden RB30 ain't great or hasn't been proven Rips have done wonders.

But where's your proof that an OS Giken RB30 is a bodge?

I'm very interested to know.

Even Robby from rips admits that the osg3ltr bottom end is stronger and asks who needs a bottom end to handle 1400hp+

If you read through the link.

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/108487-rb30-gtrs-u-k-europe-2.html


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Further reading

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/73950-rb30-rb32-rb34.html?highlight=RB32
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/108487-rb30-gtrs-u-k-europe.html?highlight=RB32
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/158888-who-changed-rb26-rb30.html?highlight=RB32
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/381241-rb30-setup.html?highlight=RB32
Nitto - Stroker Kit - RB30


----------



## Theskycankill (Apr 27, 2015)

GTRNICK said:


> I'm not dismissing or saying the Holden RB30 ain't great or hasn't been proven Rips have done wonders.
> 
> But where's your proof that an OS Giken RB30 is a bodge?
> 
> ...


He said OSG bottom end is stronger than OEM Nissan Lol

Show me ONE car that has run a 7 sec pass with OSG...start cranking up the power they fail!


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

Theskycankill said:


> He said OSG bottom end is stronger than OEM Nissan Lol
> 
> Show me ONE car that has run a 7 sec pass with OSG...start cranking up the power they fail!


"What alot of people don't seem to understand is an OSG or Nissan RB30 bottom end doesn't majicly give you alot of power, in fact the bottom end has about the LEAST to do with making power of any major part of the motor.

I would agree it apears the OSG is a stronger bottom end than the nissan but how many people genuinly need a bottom end that can cope with 1400-1500hp?"

Read properly. Nissan as in RB30!


----------



## nismoman (Jul 13, 2004)

so that makes a engine a bodge if it cant do a 7 sec pass ?????


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

nismoman said:


> so that makes a engine a bodge if it cant do a 7 sec pass ?????


Evidently :chuckle:

Keith Cowies 8s was too slow or the fact that MGT racing have had theirs running 900whp for the best part of 3 years without an issue is again a bodge lol


----------



## nismoman (Jul 13, 2004)

i think we all need to get rid of our bodged up 7 sec plus engines and get something proper that,s worth having


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

nismoman said:


> i think we all need to get rid of our bodged up 7 sec plus engines and get something proper that,s worth having


Yes let's sell up and stick cheaper value for money RB30's in instead cause the Race Bred engine is useless.


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

Theskycankill said:


> The spacer plate causes all sorts of heat issues,a true RB30 block is way better and proven just look at the results...


Ha ha ha.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Copper radiator pipes come to mind :chuckle:


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

FRRACER said:


> Copper radiator pipes come to mind :chuckle:


Sure, why not?


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Didn't someone on here have an RB32 and had no end of issues with it? Never heard an OSG 3.0 engine failing to deliver.


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

FRRACER said:


> Didn't someone on here have an RB32 and had no end of issues with it? Never heard an OSG 3.0 engine failing to deliver.


They are not without issues, discussed well before you joined up.


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

R32 Combat said:


> They are not without issues, discussed well before you joined up.


:chuckle::chuckle:

These were the days eh Andy?... When folks knew that 'mock-up parts' were indeed proof-of-concept stuff and not permanent additions to your vehicle.....




TT


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

tarmac terror said:


> :chuckle::chuckle:
> 
> These were the days eh Andy?...
> 
> ...


It was different back then.


----------



## Mr.Carnage (Jun 16, 2015)

How many guys on here are making over 1000 with an RB30?

I'm looking to make a minimum of 1000 max of 1200. Transmission I would prob go with PPG or a sequential tranny. 

For my end goals what would you recommend? 3.0 or 3.2. 

Car is mostly used for roll racing. 

Anyone running a 3.2 on here on a street car in the 4 digits


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

You can run that power on a 2.8 too.

No matter which choice you go for, 2.6-3.4 (300-500bhp/lt) there will always issues to overcome IMHO.


----------



## Theskycankill (Apr 27, 2015)

GTRNICK said:


> Evidently :chuckle:
> 
> Keith Cowies 8s was too slow or the fact that MGT racing have had theirs running 900whp for the best part of 3 years without an issue is again a bodge lol


LOl Keith cowies car ran 160 mph terminals and was about 1100 kg Rob at RIPS is running 190 mph terminals.

Did MGT supply a "brand new polished and ported cylinder head" on that engine

PMSL:chuckle::chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

Theskycankill said:


> LOl Keith cowies car ran 160 mph terminals and was about 1100 kg Rob at RIPS is running 190 mph terminals.
> 
> Did MGT supply a "brand new polished and ported cylinder head" on that engine
> 
> PMSL:chuckle::chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:


Here we go :GrowUp:


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

Theskycankill said:


> LOl Keith cowies car ran 160 mph terminals and was about 1100 kg Rob at RIPS is running 190 mph terminals.
> 
> Did MGT supply a "brand new polished and ported cylinder head" on that engine
> 
> PMSL:chuckle::chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:


I know, it's amazing what difference a spacer plate makes.


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

R32 Combat said:


> discussed well before you joined up.


lol. It's sweet that you think he's new.


----------



## barnsleyjohn (Jun 28, 2015)

had a good poke around an os engine,quality piece of kit


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

GTRNICK said:


> MGT racing have had theirs running 900whp for the best part of 3 years without an issue is again a bodge lol


TOTB results would suggest it wasn't running 900WHP. 
Plus the OSRB/RIPS/HKS stroker etc like any engine being asked to deliver huge amounts of power don't run 'without an issue' for too long generally.


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

matt j said:


> TOTB results would suggest it wasn't running 900WHP.
> Plus the OSRB/RIPS/HKS stroker etc like any engine being asked to deliver huge amounts of power don't run 'without an issue' for too long generally.


What kind of issues have you had then since you run a lot of power in yours you must have a list of problems over the years?


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

GTRNICK said:


> What kind of issues have you had then since you run a lot of power in yours you must have a list of problems over the years?


I've had issues with airflow and turbo performance which were sorted and why the car only runs 1.5-1.6Bar. I've had oil issues where I was generating too much oil pressure. I've had issues over-cooling the engine etc 
All issues that came from using parts that were considered the 'norm' for tuning RBs but I or the garage have slowly worked out what was causing the issues and addressed them. TBH all my issues have been due to parts selection, engine wise (touch wood) I haven't had any issues but then I run a dry sump setup and change the oil for and after every event I do. 

I run a fair bit of power, not sure of the exact figure as I don't go by the dyno. I just used the recognised chart which shows I was running around 1050ATW at TOTB this year.

This is why I said there is no way there was 900ATW in Mark's car when he ran 9.75 at TOTB.


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

matt j said:


> I've had issues with airflow and turbo performance which were sorted and why the car only runs 1.5-1.6Bar. I've had oil issues where I was generating too much oil pressure. I've had issues over-cooling the engine etc
> All issues that came from using parts that were considered the 'norm' for tuning RBs but I or the garage have slowly worked out what was causing the issues and addressed them. TBH all my issues have been due to parts selection, engine wise (touch wood) I haven't had any issues but then I run a dry sump setup and change the oil for and after every event I do.
> 
> I run a fair bit of power, not sure of the exact figure as I don't go by the dyno. I just used the recognised chart which shows I was running around 1050ATW at TOTB this year.


So it's nice to know the engine is up to the job.

It's also nice to know your issues were more to do with minors rather than catastrophic majors!!!

What dry sump setup do you run on the car and did you retain the air con?

Thanks.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

GTRNICK said:


> So it's nice to know the engine is up to the job.
> 
> It's also nice to know your issues were more to do with minors rather than catastrophic majors!!!
> 
> ...


All minor but quite expensive to resolve unfortunately, that's the price you pay for R&D I guess but I'm happy with the setup now; 1 or 2 things I'm not 100% happy with but then they're just small issues but I know they could be done better and improve yet again. 

The dry sump was designed by TweenieRob and uses a home made parts and a Titan pump. By far the best modification I've ever done to the car and no doubt the very reason the engine has run so well over the past 7 years and 32 9s passes. 

Unfortunately I didn't retain the AC as the pulley drives the oil pump now. Probably the biggest regret in a road driven car too, the cabin temperatures used to be unbearable at the track through heat soak until we lined the tunnel an bay with DEI.


----------



## Dan ep3 turbo (Sep 29, 2013)

matt j said:


> I've had issues with airflow and turbo performance which were sorted and why the car only runs 1.5-1.6Bar. I've had oil issues where I was generating too much oil pressure. I've had issues over-cooling the engine etc
> All issues that came from using parts that were considered the 'norm' for tuning RBs but I or the garage have slowly worked out what was causing the issues and addressed them. TBH all my issues have been due to parts selection, engine wise (touch wood) I haven't had any issues but then I run a dry sump setup and change the oil for and after every event I do.
> 
> I run a fair bit of power, not sure of the exact figure as I don't go by the dyno. I just used the recognised chart which shows I was running around 1050ATW at TOTB this year.
> ...




You have to go by terminal speeds matt not et time. So your saying your car is 1900 kg?


----------



## Dan ep3 turbo (Sep 29, 2013)

Imo the os rb30 and rb3.15 is the better engine over the Holden rb30/rb32 but I don't think it's by much. 

The reason people go to the rb30 espically the big names like rips, is because it's a known quality you can ring rips order your rb30/32/33/34 and have no worries about it making the power or lasting the distance. The fastest skyline in the uk/Europe is powered by a rips rb32. 

There's no one in the uk even to challenge rips results so for that reason he is very popular and so he should be.


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

Dan ep3 turbo said:


> Imo the os rb30 and rb3.15 is the better engine over the Holden rb30/rb32 but I don't think it's by much.
> 
> The reason people go to the rb30 espically the big names like rips, is because it's a known quality you can ring rips order your rb30/32/33/34 and have no worries about it making the power or lasting the distance. The fastest skyline in the uk/Europe is powered by a rips rb32.
> 
> There's no one in the uk even to challenge rips results so for that reason he is very popular and so he should be.




I agree Rob is awesome and he deserves to be spoken highly of as he has worked hard to get there.

But I wouldn't slag os giken off or any of the brands that retain the original block as it's been proven upto a certain level so far so good.


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

matt j said:


> All minor but quite expensive to resolve unfortunately, that's the price you pay for R&D I guess but I'm happy with the setup now; 1 or 2 things I'm not 100% happy with but then they're just small issues but I know they could be done better and improve yet again.
> 
> The dry sump was designed by TweenieRob and uses a home made parts and a Titan pump. By far the best modification I've ever done to the car and no doubt the very reason the engine has run so well over the past 7 years and 32 9s passes.
> 
> Unfortunately I didn't retain the AC as the pulley drives the oil pump now. Probably the biggest regret in a road driven car too, the cabin temperatures used to be unbearable at the track through heat soak until we lined the tunnel an bay with DEI.


Cheers. This is something that I would have done but I want AC so if I come across a kit that does this I will go for a dry sump system in the near future as it will give the engine longevity.


----------



## Dan ep3 turbo (Sep 29, 2013)

GTRNICK said:


> I agree Rob is awesome and he deserves to be spoken highly of as he has worked hard to get there.
> 
> But I wouldn't slag os giken off or any of the brands that retain the original block as it's been proven upto a certain level so far so good.



You only have to look at high keir results with his os rb30 with gt30 twin top mounts and 157mph at totb on pump fuel no nitrous


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

JEM are making a name for themselves in Australia and doing some impressive stuff: their 2.8 R34 is street spec and refined 1000 whp. They are now using the new PPG box. 

https://youtu.be/ZMhS_ao3CUQ


----------



## Dan ep3 turbo (Sep 29, 2013)

FRRACER said:


> JEM are making a name for themselves in Australia and doing some impressive stuff: their 2.8 R34 is street spec and refined 1000 whp. They are now using the new PPG box.
> 
> https://youtu.be/ZMhS_ao3CUQ



The Australians make the uk tuners look like complete muppets

Edited to say in skyline tunning scene


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

I agree. Jet the R32 from Motive DVD does a 10.1 at something like 140 and is on stock bottom end... That's mighty impressive!


----------



## Dan ep3 turbo (Sep 29, 2013)

And on 19" r34 alloys on a gtx35. I just don't no how the manage it. Mercury motorsports 34 made nearly 800whp on a standard 34 engine and the oil pump gave up


----------



## Beng87 (Jan 14, 2015)

Must be all them downhill drag strips they have over there lol


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Dan ep3 turbo said:


> You have to go by terminal speeds matt not et time. So your saying your car is 1900 kg?


No Dan, I've always been open with the weight of the car. 
What I'll say now is you don't seem to understand the relationship between power/weight/tyre pressure - FYI, I did one pass at 9.7 at 157mph.
Maybe when you understand the relationship you'll understand the results.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Dan ep3 turbo said:


> You have to go by terminal speeds matt not et time.


So what about a 1200kg car running 9.75 @ 142mph Dan, 900WHP?
It doesn't add up at all mate and by your reckoning, it should have been running 160+ terminals?


----------



## Dan ep3 turbo (Sep 29, 2013)

I suppose down fource has a big part with marks car tho Matt? 

I don't think that chart is very accurate anyway because I run 134mph but I was only runing 750bhp atfw, not sure on weight but standard r33 with big single turbo heavy steam pipe manifold half a tank of fuel and I weigh 15stonne


----------



## Dan ep3 turbo (Sep 29, 2013)

matt j said:


> No Dan, I've always been open with the weight of the car.
> What I'll say now is you don't seem to understand the relationship between power/weight/tyre pressure - FYI, I did one pass at 9.7 at 157mph.
> Maybe when you understand the relationship you'll understand the results.



Did you get a slip for that run Matt? Them terminals are more like it for the claimed power of your car


----------



## Dan ep3 turbo (Sep 29, 2013)

Beng87 said:


> Must be all them downhill drag strips they have over there lol



There so down hill you can run 12s with no engine lol


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Dan ep3 turbo said:


> Did you get a slip for that run Matt? Them terminals are more like it for the claimed power of your car


I got quite a few slips Dan but you're missing the point mate, why on 1 run did it do 157 and then on another do 150 at the same power?
Maybe ask Ludders why his terminals were nearly 10mph lower than usual too.

BTW 1600kg-1700kg at 134 is 650-700WHP so not too far off your 750bhp claim so seems accurate to me.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Not really helping the OP, are we? Let's go back to topic please.


----------



## Dan ep3 turbo (Sep 29, 2013)

matt j said:


> I got quite a few slips Dan but you're missing the point mate, why on 1 run did it do 157 and then on another do 150 at the same power?
> Maybe ask Ludders why his terminals were nearly 10mph lower than usual too.
> 
> BTW 1600kg-1700kg at 134 is 650-700WHP so not too far off your 750bhp claim so seems accurate to me.



I don't think 750atf works out at 700whp does it? I'm 100kg so I'd imagine car was 1750kg. I would of liked to have run at Santa pod with the quaiffe seqential in but didn't get a chance

Didn't you go Santa pod the week after totb what did you run there?


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Ok, any more off topic stuff and I've either got to decide whether to delete or lock. Dan and Matt, take it to another thread please, not bothered who starts it, just keep it off this one.

Thanks, in eager anticipation that you'll listen to me.


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

TAZZMAXX said:


> Not really helping the OP, are we? Let's go back to topic please.


f*** the OP, the Dan/Matt stuff is far more readable. Besides, the OP's question was answered LONG ago....

:chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:


Tt


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

All I was originally saying TAZZ is that the power rating the OP wanted is achievable from a 2.8 and up to the 3.4 variant, 3.0 and 3.2 aren't the only options available when looking for that power.

However, actually proving power claims seems to be a topic of debate that can't be satisfied.


----------



## Beng87 (Jan 14, 2015)

Kinda wish I'd just gone 2.8 now with all the hassle and waiting I've had with the RB30. Just hope the extra 200cc is worth it lol! 
It will be interesting to see the difference between mine and Dans, his being 2.6 and mine being 3.0 as we have exactly the same setups apart from the bottom end, even going to use the same mapper, only difference is it might be on a different dyno although still dyno dynamics, anyway mapping is a spec of light at the end of this 200mile tunnel for me


----------



## Theskycankill (Apr 27, 2015)

Beng87 said:


> Kinda wish I'd just gone 2.8 now with all the hassle and waiting I've had with the RB30. Just hope the extra 200cc is worth it lol!
> It will be interesting to see the difference between mine and Dans, his being 2.6 and mine being 3.0 as we have exactly the same setups apart from the bottom end, even going to use the same mapper, only difference is it might be on a different dyno although still dyno dynamics, anyway mapping is a spec of light at the end of this 200mile tunnel for me


So you have a 3.0 bottom end coming from RIPS what are the specs.

Also what spec and who built the head.


----------



## Beng87 (Jan 14, 2015)

Theskycankill said:


> So you have a 3.0 bottom end coming from RIPS what are the specs.
> 
> Also what spec and who built the head.





http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/431970-r33-gtr-rips-rb30.html


That's my build thread, Amt head off Dans car, his made 805bhp on his 2.6, that's why it will be a good comparison as its same head, turbo, ecu, plenum and TB, Everything the same apart from bottom end, it's the same Turbo but I brought a new one instead of having Dans


----------



## Theskycankill (Apr 27, 2015)

Sounds good,may not make more power, efr 9180 maxed around that level,but will make it a lot sooner,should be a very responsive set up.


----------



## Beng87 (Jan 14, 2015)

Theskycankill said:


> Sounds good,may not make more power, efr 9180 maxed around that level,but will make it a lot sooner,should be a very responsive set up.




Yea every 9180 ive seen maxes out about 800 on pump fuel, seen an Evo in the states make 850whp on E85 but that's all I've seen, I'm not hoping for more power than 800 I want the Torque and spool more than top end power so be good to see the difference against 2.6


----------



## Mr.Carnage (Jun 16, 2015)

tarmac terror said:


> f*** the OP, the Dan/Matt stuff is far more readable. Besides, the OP's question was answered LONG ago....
> 
> :chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:
> 
> ...


Keep the topic open. Let men be men. Lol


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Beng87 said:


> Yea every 9180 ive seen maxes out about 800 on pump fuel, seen an Evo in the states make 850whp on E85 but that's all I've seen, I'm not hoping for more power than 800 I want the Torque and spool more than top end power so be good to see the difference against 2.6


Why not just put an LS2 engine in there and be done with it if you want torque?


----------



## Beng87 (Jan 14, 2015)

FRRACER said:


> Why not just put an LS2 engine in there and be done with it if you want torque?




Putting a NA V8 engine in a Skyline GTR.....well that would be rather silly wouldn't it.
I said I wanted more torque and quicker spool not just Torque hence why I've gone for the RB30


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

Theskycankill said:


> Sounds good,may not make more power, efr 9180 maxed around that level,but will make it a lot sooner,should be a very responsive set up.


What will be interesting is to see the difference between mine and bengs as I have a dodgy os giken 3ltr with a dodgy mgt head and a fake borg Warner efr 9180 vs his super RIPS engine with his head and real Borg warner efr.

Hopefully next week I will see how crap my set up is :chuckle:


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

Beng87 said:


> Yea every 9180 ive seen maxes out about 800 on pump fuel, seen an Evo in the states make 850whp on E85 but that's all I've seen, I'm not hoping for more power than 800 I want the Torque and spool more than top end power so be good to see the difference against 2.6


MA Developments ran 978hp on race fuel in an Evo at 3.2bar so I don't think 800 plus in unachievable at over 2bar.


Especially on the superior Rips 3.0ltr


----------



## Dan ep3 turbo (Sep 29, 2013)

GTRNICK said:


> MA Developments ran 978hp on race fuel in an Evo at 3.2bar so I don't think 800 plus in unachievable at over 2bar.
> 
> 
> Especially on the superior Rips 3.0ltr



That was on the 1.45 exhaust housing it maxed out at 806 with the 1.05 housing on pump fuel. On a Dyno dynamics of course.


----------



## Dan ep3 turbo (Sep 29, 2013)

The os rb30 is the best rb engine configuration imho so who ever says its crap is just a complete ****ing idiot but then I suppose this forum is full of them


----------



## Dan ep3 turbo (Sep 29, 2013)

FRRACER said:


> Why not just put an LS2 engine in there and be done with it if you want torque?


Shows what you no about race cars! 

Go speak to a race engine builder ask them what's best, they will ask you for what application if it's a street/track circuit car they will opt for longer stroke for low down power as that's quicker around most circuits. For drag they will say small stroke big bore for high revs and top end power. 

But even still the quickest rbs in the world are 3.2


----------



## Theskycankill (Apr 27, 2015)

It's not just RIPS who are building Nitto RB32,if all are using this option and getting amazing results,what does that tell you ? Its the the go to option for big power..simple. Ask Atco on here about his R34. Of course your engine will run good and produce power but its expensive and an outdated option.

https://www.facebook.com/nittoengineering/ so many massive power builds.


----------



## Theskycankill (Apr 27, 2015)

Dan ep3 turbo said:


> The os rb30 is the best rb engine configuration imho so who ever says its crap is just a complete ****ing idiot but then I suppose this forum is full of them


PMSL coming from "the genius" :chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## Beng87 (Jan 14, 2015)

GTRNICK said:


> MA Developments ran 978hp on race fuel in an Evo at 3.2bar so I don't think 800 plus in unachievable at over 2bar.
> 
> 
> Especially on the superior Rips 3.0ltr





Would like to see the shaft speeds on that at 3.2 bar, I will be fitting my speed sensor on mine and have no intentions of over spinning it just to make a certain power, I will stop just before it maxes out. What I do know is Dan ran 2.2 bar on his 2.6 and it was almost maxed so I'm guessing 2bar on a 3.0 would be about as hard as you'd wanna go 

Hope you keep the Receipt's for your engine Nick incase my old tractor engine out performs it you can take it back and order one off Rob


----------



## Dan ep3 turbo (Sep 29, 2013)

Theskycankill said:


> PMSL coming from "the genius" :chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:



It's a known fact the rb26 block is stronger than the rb30 block then you have the option of n1 and rrr. The liners then make the block even stronger. But it doesn't have a ideal rod angle, were the Holden rb30 does. 

There is actually a guy is aus building a even better engine using n1 block block spacer liners and big bore


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

Theskycankill said:


> It's not just RIPS who are building Nitto RB32,if all are using this option and getting amazing results,what does that tell you ? Its the the go to option for big power..simple. Ask Atco on here about his R34. Of course your engine will run good and produce power but its expensive and an outdated option.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/nittoengineering/ so many massive power builds.



That's great but the thing is 99% of us who build high power engines are never going to these extremes so what is your point.

Another thing you must have shares in pampers baby wipes as your nose must be brown after all the arse licking you do fanboi!


----------



## Dan ep3 turbo (Sep 29, 2013)

Who done the head work on your engine Nick?


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

Dan ep3 turbo said:


> Who done the head work on your engine Nick?


Dodgy mgt who employed dodgy ric wood.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Dan ep3 turbo said:


> Shows what you no about race cars!
> 
> Go speak to a race engine builder ask them what's best, they will ask you for what application if it's a street/track circuit car they will opt for longer stroke for low down power as that's quicker around most circuits. For drag they will say small stroke big bore for high revs and top end power.
> 
> But even still the quickest rbs in the world are 3.2


Dan that comment was sarcasm lol


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

As for long stroke vs short stroke that is not always true. Lot of it will be dictated by regulations of a championship.


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

A long stroke suits a slower burning fuel.


----------



## Dan ep3 turbo (Sep 29, 2013)

FRRACER said:


> As for long stroke vs short stroke that is not always true. Lot of it will be dictated by regulations of a championship.



Of course but when some one is building a engine and can opt for stroker kits,cam sizes etc the application the engine is being used plays a massive roll. 

That being said the 3.0 and above seem to be better in any situation


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

GTRNICK said:


> Dodgy mgt who employed dodgy ric wood.


I thought MGT was an engine builder and did their own heads, at least, that's what they claimed in another thread. Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## Dan ep3 turbo (Sep 29, 2013)

GTRNICK said:


> Dodgy mgt who employed dodgy ric wood.


Shame it wernt the Amt one what Mgt purchased of the forum


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

GTRNICK said:


> Hopefully next week I will see how crap my set up is :chuckle:


All joking aside, and said sincerely; I really do hope you keep laughing and don't end up crying like many others have.


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

matt j said:


> All joking aside, and said sincerely; I really do hope you keep laughing and don't end up crying like many others have.


I'm all good Matt thanks for caring.

At the end of the day the proof is in the pudding and MGT havent done me a wrong so far. As for the others you are talking about that's non of my business and many others have been very happy with their work so I take comments like this with a pinch of salt.

IF I end up being cheated, misled or done over I will let MGT know my feelings and I am sure they will do their very best to rectify any issues I have and IF they prove incapable of doing this then that's another story but to me they seem very capable for the time being and come across as a bunch of nice passionate guys in regards to the cars they work on.


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

matt j said:


> I thought MGT was an engine builder and did their own heads, at least, that's what they claimed in another thread. Thanks for clarifying.


They do build the heads them selves generally but machining is outsourced as far as I know. 

This something you should clarify yourself with them


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

This is bollocks. We're done.


----------

